# Bestfriends never fail, especially those with paws and a tail <3



## meredithmaisy (May 25, 2014)

I've only had my little girls since January. They make me so happy. They never fail to make me smile. I've been told I talk about them too much ;D I just bought them a new cage. A little mad because i was scammed on craigslist. COVERED in rust. $30 for a piece of trash. I power ashed it, bleached it, covered it in vinegar, power washed it again, and am painting it in a few hours. Still NOT pleased. I'm going to make it work though. Meredith and Maisy should be in it by tomorrow night.


----------

